# Special Bowhunting Meeting!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Utah Bowmen Association is holding a special bow hunter meeting to discuss upcoming issues and talk about whatever any/all archers wish to discuss.

This will be held July 22, 6:30 PM at Cabela's in the upstairs conference room by the deli.

Here is a great opportunity to have your voice heard. You do NOT need to be a UBA member to attend. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What types of issues Pro? What's on the agenda?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> What types of issues Pro? What's on the agenda?


IT is fairly open to whatever anyone who shows up wants to discuss. The deer management plan, which is being met on tonight, will be on the slate. We are looking for concerns/ideas for the upcoming RAC's and get a feel for where archers stand on statewide archery in regards to the micro-managing system that WILL be implemented in 2009.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I will post the 'official' agenda when I get a second.

Statewide spike elk hunting will be on the slate as well.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Even though I'm a nonresident, I feel like offering my suggestions for discussion at the meeting. The group of guys that I hunt with have been coming to Utah for anywhere from 2 years to over 30 years. Started hunting on Mt. Dutton in 1970. I still have pictures of HUGE Bucks, over 28 inches wide, and lots of 3 points. Don't know why the decline, but I have started to see some big boys again. I would like to see an end to shooting Mule Deer spikes. I wouldn't mind making it 3 points or better. I don't know what the micro management is all about, but would be interested in reading about it. I'll let PRO do the talking on our behalf.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > What types of issues Pro? What's on the agenda?
> ...


Actually, the deer committee meets tomorrow (Thurs.) night. Tonight is northern RAC. And while it's a strong likelihood that unit management will come out of all this, I wouldn't put the word WILL in caps just yet...we've only had one meeting so far and there's a bunch of issues to be resolved before unit management can be a done deal.

Good on you guys for having this meeting, though. Unit management and statewide archery don't seem to be readily compatable, as you know. It fits better with limited entry, or at least modified LE. So the issue is really how bowhunters feel about limited entry, and that's not the half of it.

Seriously, bowhunters stand to see the biggest changes in the near future. That can be a good thing or a bad thing. So we need to be unified. I'll see you there.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Even though I'm a nonresident, I feel like offering my suggestions for discussion at the meeting. The group of guys that I hunt with have been coming to Utah for anywhere from 2 years to over 30 years. Started hunting on Mt. Dutton in 1970. I still have pictures of HUGE Bucks, over 28 inches wide, and lots of 3 points. Don't know why the decline, but I have started to see some big boys again. I would like to see an end to shooting Mule Deer spikes. I wouldn't mind making it 3 points or better. I don't know what the micro management is all about, but would be interested in reading about it. I'll let PRO do the talking on our behalf.


Art, shoot me a PM with any ideas/suggestions/concerns and I'll bring them up. Looking forward to sharing a meal or two with you California boys again. One month to go!

Finn, I got the date wrong, thanks for correcting me. School every night has got me more brain dead than usual.  See you next week, you still owe me a burger. :wink:


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Has the idea of a mandatory Bowhunter Education Course certification in order to hunt been discussed in the past? Is there a reason this hasn't already been in place? I can only think of good reasons.....any cons?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Has the idea of a mandatory Bowhunter Education Course certification in order to hunt been discussed in the past? Is there a reason this hasn't already been in place? I can only think of good reasons.....any cons?


At this time UBA does NOT favor mandatory bow hunter education. There are many reasons why, come to the meeting and bring it up, that way you can get a better explanation than on here. 8) I know some bow hunters are in favor of it, I myself believe mandating it would render it unproductive. Forcing an adult who has been bow hunting for 20+ years to take a course would not go over real well. I see it like forcing DH to attend RAC's, a few participate and get something out of it, the majority do NOT and stay only until they are allowed to leave, meanwhile they are talking amongst themselves and NOT participating in the meeting(s). That is my opinion only, and NOT the official stance of UBA.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Calfibowmen

What part of California are you from? I'm in orange county and shoot at mile square park twice a week. My son and I will be on Mt. Dutton for our 1st archery hunt this year (my sons 1st big game hunt).

Allen


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> See you next week, you still owe me a burger. :wink:


That I do. Want to meet up at Cabela's before the meeting? I haven't eaten there before, but hear the food's alright.



Mountain Time said:


> Has the idea of a mandatory Bowhunter Education Course certification in order to hunt been discussed in the past? Is there a reason this hasn't already been in place? I can only think of good reasons.....any cons?


Has been and is still. I had dinner with a group of archers last week who were very interested in it.

Pro already mentioned the biggest problem - the course won't do any good for a guy who feels coerced into being there. But I know I've been bowhunting since '72 and learned a lot when I took the course a couple years ago. And statistically, success rates go up with bowhunter ed.

I think there will be some baby steps as mandatory bowhunter ed becomes accepted eventually. For example, there are incentives that could be offered. And at the same time, bowhunter ed requirements in other states aren't going to go away, either.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

"Micro-Management" of deer hunting... Now that is a JOKE!!!!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro, I can see your point that some people wouldn't get anything out of it. But couldn't you say the same thing about Hunter ed in general (or Highschool for that matter)? Maybe I am looking at this through rose colored glasses but I would guess most people would enjoy learning more about a sport they are interested in. For those that don't want to be there, well they are probably the ones that need to hear what's being taught in the course.



Finnegan said:


> I think there will be some baby steps as mandatory bowhunter ed becomes accepted eventually. For example, there are incentives that could be offered. And at the same time, bowhunter ed requirements in other states aren't going to go away, either.


1- How about starting by making bowhunter ed mandatory for anyone who wants to hunt the extended? (By the way, I haven't taken the course but plan to with my son now that he has his bow.)
or 
2- Bowhunter ed required for anyone born after 19XX?



proutdoors said:


> There are many reasons why, come to the meeting and bring it up, that way you can get a better explanation than on here.


See you there! 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Alright, we're upping the ante a bit. ALL who SHOW UP tomorrow get their name entered for a drawing where we will be giving away a Fuse quiver. No purchase required, just for SHOWING UP. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UBA
Bowhunting Meeting
Agenda
July 22, 2008
Starts at 6:30 pm
(Cabelas Conference Room)

1) Introductions:
A. Introduce those attending.

2) Archery Elk:
A. Statewide Archery Elk.
B. Current System.
C. Statewide Spike Hunting.
D. Effect on Future Hunting.
E. Remaining Issues.

3) Archery Deer:
A. Statewide Archery Deer
B. Current System
C. Harvest Report.
D. Micro Managing.
E. Point Restrictions.
F. Extended Archery Areas.
G. Remaining Issues.

4) Future Issues:
A. November RAC Meeting.
B. Remaining Issues.

5) Open Discussion:
A. Archery Related Issues.

6) Meeting Adjourned:
A. Next UBA Bowhunting Meeting (TBA).


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I will see you guys there tonight. I look forward to the discussions.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks to all who SHOWED UP!! There was lots of great ideas brought up/discussed, the food was good, the drinks were cold, and we gave away 3 Fuse quivers. Good turn and a good time!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks to those who put this together.
Good exchange of ideas, some new ideas, and I'll enjoy using the new quiver/sight


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stillhuntin said:


> Thanks to those who put this together.
> Good exchange of ideas, some new ideas, and I'll enjoy using the new quiver/sight


Thanks for your input, enjoy MY quiver/sight! :evil: :wink:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a love hate relationship with these meetings. I love having everybody there discussing these things. I hate it when Anis stands up and tells us the evidence given the the wildlife board doesn't amount to a hill of beans. I am glad Anis is there for us and I would hate to be in his shoes. You can tell he gets frustrated hearing what we want as hunters then can't go and persuade the board with hard evidence to back us up. 

It seems like the general census in the room was no micro managed units and possibly only allow youths to hunt spikes on the units currently close the spike hunting.

I personally don't like the pick your poison draw where if you don't draw your first choice you don't hunt. I believe this will hurt recruitment more that anything right now. how many want there kids first elk hunt to be after 6 years of drawing a LE tag. We just need to push for more tags period. Our hunting heritage is too important to squander because MR I have 16 points wants to shoot a 450" bull. We have all got antlers on the brain and it is killing the opportunity. If these people can't change there POV than shame on them for jepordizing our great sport for a bigger critter to hang on the wall. I won't say I don't like to kill a big critter but I also work my butt off every year to try and find a big critter. Some years I get them and some I don't but if I end up killing a smaller animal I am still very happy with my success. 

If our mule deer end up like our elk herd I will be severely disheartened. We can't make every critter in this state a trophy animal. If the mule deer are reaching objectives and good bucks are being killed every year on general areas I see no reason to change so we only get to kill slightly better bucks every 3-5 years. 
And please don't mention Colorado because it is apples to oranges and they slaughter there elk herd to appeal to the hunters. I don't ever recall when I saw a giant bull come out of CO. 

these are a few of my thoughts on the issues.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I was a good discussion with allot of good points. I learned allot and am curious as to what will come of it. 
GSLHonker


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> If our mule deer end up like our elk herd I will be severely disheartened. We can't make every critter in this state a trophy animal. If the mule deer are reaching objectives and good bucks are being killed every year on general areas I see no reason to change so we only get to kill slightly better bucks every 3-5 years.


Great post Alpine. This was my first time attending a UBA meeting and it was nice to meet and rub elbows with a bunch of good/knowledgeable people. Overall I thought it was a good meeting and would like to see the end results. I agree 100%, leave the deer management plan the way it is. It seems to be working just fine so why change it. Change for the sake of change? Rather than spend money to change the current plan, we should be spending money to maintain and improve habitat which will in turn produce more deer/trophies and opportunity. Win...Win.

I am also opposed to ANYMORE limited entry deer units. If you want a trophy earn it. They are out there to be had, they just aren't going to run through camp. I just see this as the beginning of the end. We already have 3 good limited entry units.....3 more this year...couple more the following and pretty soon the entire state is limited entry for deer and elk.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with you to mountain time. Lets work on habitat. more food means more deer.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was planning on being there but my house one was of the lucky one that got flooded by the nice storm that rolled though.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> I was planning on being there but my house one was of the lucky one that got flooded by the nice storm that rolled though.


sorry to hear that. My house got a little also :evil:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a good meeting and I plan on making it to more. Lots of good idea's and I really liked the idea of only allowing the youth to hunt the statewide spike hunt. I was one who was liking the idea of micro area's but after the meeting and listening to Anis I have different feelings about it. 

I would like to see a few more LE deer area's. If we don't go to micro units. But I would like to see some late season primitive hunt's to go with those area's. Unlike some on here, I am all about big deer and not so much for elk. I work hard at seeing and getting those that I have on general season tag's, but I would like to draw a few LE area's more then once in my life. And I would like to chase deer at a time when there is less people to contend with. Call it selfish or whatever, but that's how I feel. 

All in all the meeting was great, and it did have a good impact on my thought's, and I was really glad that I went.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

UTfireman,

I like you would rather chase a big muley than a big bull but I just don't want to have to wait like you do for the elk. If they tighten up the draw odds for deer they better be for easing up the elk draw. I just don't want the worst of both worlds when it comes to drawing a big game tag of any sorts in this state. I don't want my only option to be spike or cow elk. I would rather chase 120" inch bucks every year than that.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Well a 120 inch buck is not worth chasing to me, I am a trophy hunter. I would rather wait 5 years to get a great tag, and then go chase 180+ class buck's without worrying about the general public ruining my hunt.

That is why I think people need to pick their poison. Meaning, if you put in for a LE hunt and you get a point, then you do not get to hunt a general season. And if you buy a general season tag, then you don't get to put in for LE. I think this system should go with both elk and deer hunt's. That way those who want to hunt general season can every year. And then those who want to wait 5 years to hunt LE area's will be able to. It will advance people through the system alot faster then what we have now.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I like how the deer herds are being managed right now. It seems that the herds are back on the rise these last few years. In the late 90s I went hunting some days and didn't see a single deer. Now if I don't see 50 per day then I was very unlucky. I hate the elk management plan as it is nearly impossible to actually hunt elk every year. Sure I can have a tag, but the hunting of elk part is kind of limited.


----------

